# NO INFO ON JAR ANYWHERE!!! HELP!!



## dilly84 (Jun 12, 2006)

hello,
 I am new here I found a mason jar today, many actually, and I found one inparticular that I cannot find any info on nothing on google ebay you name it i have looked. I type it in google it brings 0 results same every where. It is an embossed mason jar, it says HOM-PAK MASON. I have tried to find info on it and can't. on the bottom of the jar it has  3 then below the 3 it has a triangle with an h in the middle of it, then below that the number 1471. like i said any info would be great thanks!


----------



## bobclay (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi dilly84,

 Your jar was made by J.T.& A. Hamilton, Pittsburgh, PA (1884-1943). The maker's mark (H in a triangle) reportedly was used approximately 1900-1943. The style of jar indicates it would have been made late in this time frame.

 Redbook #9 lists this jar (#1262, page 166) in pints and quarts only, price $2-$4.

 Bob Clay


----------

